# Ich liebe ROTTERDAM.



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, here are some pictures of Rotterdam I took on a rather gloomy Sunday (October 21, 2012).

Before some of you give me hell ... I will explain myself for choosing this title for the thread. I simply borrowed it from the phrase printed on a shopping bag I got with the souvenirs bought in Rotterdam's Tourist Information Office. 










*Delft Gate Building *- one of the main reasons I decided to take a day trip to Rotterdam (from a town near Breda). 







Years ago, I saw the picture of this tower on the cover of my notebook, and my jaw instantly dropped to the floor (it's been one of my favorite highrises in the world ever since). I was a kid at the time, so I knew nothing about the name of the building, let alone its location. I certainly didin't expect I would ever see it in person! Life can give us nice surprises sometimes. :cheers: 

*Erasmus Bridge *









Thanks for viewing!​


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice...crapers (2nd photo) are simplly designed but elegant.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, nice photos from Rotterdam


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

KamZolt said:


> Years ago, I saw the picture of this tower on the cover of my notebook, and my jaw instantly dropped to the floor (it's been one of my favorite highrises in the world ever since)


^^ +1 

Nice pics, I hope more are yet to come.... much more!


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

MilbertDavid said:


> nice...crapers (2nd photo) are simplly designed but elegant.


Yes, the building is so elegant (shape + very high quality glazing facade) that I'm sure I will like it in 5, 10 or 15 years time. And one more thing: it looks MUCH better in reality than on my picture. 



christos-greece said:


> Great, nice photos from Rotterdam


Thanks Christos!



Benonie said:


> ^^ +1
> 
> Nice pics, I hope more are yet to come.... much more!


Thanks! I have a couple of pictures left, so I'll try to post them once I have some free time.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Lovely showcase. Btw, that slogan is a remarkable reconciliation statement of the visitor center of Rotterdam.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ Thank you.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm glad you enjoyed our small, but vibrant city!


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Denjiro said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed our small, but vibrant city!


Yes, I really enjoyed Rotterdam (architecture, urban feeling, etc.). I think, as a gateway to Europe and a very important trading city, it has a huge potential for growth. I don't see the reason why Rotterdam can't become new New Amsterdam.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

A model of the city at the Rotterdam Tourist Information Office.


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread on Rotterdam...gorgeous photos. :cheers:


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ Cheers!


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

It's time to catch train home (well, the place I was staying in at the time...)...


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

KamZolt said:


> Yes, I really enjoyed Rotterdam (architecture, urban feeling, etc.). I think, as a gateway to Europe and a very important trading city, it has a huge potential for growth. I don't see the reason why Rotterdam can't become new New Amsterdam.


Since most of the port was automated/mechanized/etc., there has been a sharp decline in jobs in the port, which was always the main driving force behind Rotterdam. Without jobs for its people, the future of Rotterdam actually looks pretty bleak, until they find something else that creates jobs.


----------

